# Microondas Teka TMW 20.1 bis



## mikepic (Ene 14, 2016)

Buenas a todos. Tengo un problema con un microondas TEKA  TMW 20.1 bis, que no calienta.

El problema es que, al menos una resistencia de la placa de control está quemada. Es la que está conectada a la GATE de uno de los triacs que tienen disipador. El problema es que es imposible saber el valor de dicha resistencia.
¿Hay forma de conseguir el esquema de la placa electrónica?

NOTA: En realidad el microondas tiene dos placas:
Una, donde está el microcontrolador (un PIC), que contiene el display y otra, que contiene la fuente de alimentación y los elementos de potencia. Es esta segunda la que tiene la avería.

Gracias y un saludo


----------

